# This guy is pretty pissy for a machine I have never heard of before...



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I was thinking of bidding on it but...

The description says it all...

" 
TERMS AND CONDITIONS!! Please Read!!
Please make sure you contact me at my personal email address  (because i can`t access my ebay email address all the time) for the terms and conditions of this sale and for the reserve price. Do not contact me through "Contact member" or "Ask seller a question" options from ebay because my ebay email address is my business email and i can`t access it all the time. Only serious bidders please. This auction is relisted because of non paying bidders. If you bid BEFORE you contact me at the email above i will remove your bid. This is a private auction because there are a lot of fake second chance offers made on ebay and i want my bidders to be protected. I RESERVE THE RIGT TO END TE LISTING EARLY SO CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE SERIOUSLY INTERESTED IN THIS ITEM. Also please make sure you include your eBay user ID when you contact me so i can check your feedback. Thank you!
"

eBay: Renaissance 12 needle Commercial Embroidery Machine (item 200096896874 end time Apr-11-07 18:17:37 PDT)


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

That is funny. Pretty cheap though huh? And only 3 bucks for shipping. I can't tell how big the machine is though. Fred, did you notice who the current highest bidder is? - "rodney3644" hmm...is it our Rodney?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah, I think rodney is looking to get into the emb biz at a good price!


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

geez, that's just sad, makes me want to bid NOT


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

So you know, there are some people out there in eBay-land that intentionally break the rules, hoping to catch a sucker before eBay catches them and deletes their auction. 

One of the most regular crooks advertises a Tajima Neo for next to nothing (I mean ABSURDLY low price with "no reserve") and free shipping. In his auction, he says the same thing about don't contact him through eBay's "contact seller" for the same B.S. reasons. The real reason is, eBay has a copy of all communications between sellers and bidders, so they can review the claims & questions as evidence in a dispute. Any of you who deal on eBay know that when a seller or buyer contacts you through the eBay conatact member routine, eBay sends you an Email directly, there is no "eBay mailbox". Also in a "private auction" where the buyers name is not made known, there is also no effective way to dispute anything and no feedback, so you don't get to know you're dealing with a shady character. They like to give you the impression they're selling their goods in a "Private Auction" to protect you, but in fact, it is the seller that is being protected and the buyer is hung out to dry in case of a dispute.

When a seller on eBay wants you to contact them OUTSIDE of eBay, BEWARE!!! They will probably ask you questions that will jeapordize your financial security, such as credit card #'s, ssn, dob, etc. Report these questionable auctions to eBay. Sellers are not supposed to go outside of eBay to finalize or negotiate sales. EBay will deal with them. I've turned in people doing the Tajima Neo for almost free many times, and eBay always yanks their auction when I report them.

I've been a seller & buyer on eBay for several years and have a feedback rating of almost 300 and all the feedback is "positive" (100% rating). Be careful, eBay is so large, they can only keep up with the fradulent auctions if WE tell them something is bogus.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Nick is quite right.

This stinks of scam. Why is a perennial scrapbook seller now selling machinery? Why is someone with beautiful auction templates for $10 items using a such a mess of a listing for a bigger ticket item? Why is someone so polite elsewhere suddenly acting like you're doing a drug deal behind a train station?

It may be legit, although I doubt it.

Report it to eBay. Someone may have had their account stolen. If not, no harm done. If so, you saved someone's business.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

There is alot of this going on.. with higher priced print/ cut systems.. One time for a kick i contacted one to see what they would say.. and they proceded to tell me that altho it said paypal on the auction the amount would really need to be send western union or money order to them.. lol. oo yah and they are temp out of the country.. so would need to be sent there.. It would be interesting to do a search for past auctions for this machine ..and see if the pictures are taken from that auction that is another thing they do..


----------



## Bobbie15 (Feb 19, 2007)

when i was looking on ebay for a machine i was told by someone that ebay is not the best place to by embroidery machine because off there have been aton of poeple scamed. i would ask if i cloud come and see or come and buy this way before i would pay money for something and get taken 
thats the way i would look at it before i bid. sorry if i hurt anyones feelings i am just an open person and i tell it like i see it. sorry agian if i hurt anyone feeling.
Bobbie


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, I concur. 

When I was looking for a PR 600 there were a few on ebay. And people wanting you to use money gram or western union wire transfers for payment. The other thing to look for are machines being sold out of the UK or other countries. 

Even though you can get deals on ebay...if it's too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## Jriggs (Apr 16, 2007)

we found our tajima on ebay and it was legit. you just have to not be a sucker. this is big money and i don't think anyone would not want to do reasearch on everything.


----------

